# Car Dryer - new purchase.



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

So I've been dragging my feet over a dryer for a long time now and the couple of recent posts about them made me bite the bullet and order one :thumb:

Got it from eBay for £46 ordered Monday and delivered Thursday so can't complain there. Tried it out briefly yesterday as the rain came on so never managed to test it fully.

I never bought it to dry the whole car more for all the bits we all know and hate that water gathers then drips down the car when you're trying to wax :lol:

First impressions are good it is Chinese made but seems pretty solid. It's got a separate heat function and adjustable power. Video below is only just under half power so it's pretty powerful and I definitely think will suit my needs. Flexible hose is pretty long as well and it's not overly heavy so should be comfortable enough to carry around the car whilst using it. It could possibly have benefited from a shoulder strap but as I said I didn't get a chance to use it fully due to the rain but I think the weight shouldn't be a problem. Video is with the unit sitting on the ground as I'd the camera in my other hand.

Anyway on to pics....

Packaged well










Looks decent enough on first impression...










Lastly the video. I apologise in advance for my camera skills but it gives an idea :lol:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I bought one last year. Fully drying the car is time consuming but it's great at doing the wheels, drying the tyres before tyre dressing, getting water out from the mirrors and drying the brake discs


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

wish wash said:


> I bought one last year. Fully drying the car is time consuming but it's great at doing the wheels, drying the tyres before tyre dressing, getting water out from the mirrors and drying the brake discs


 I've used mine once since receiving it last week, i spent 10 mins on the car which got 90% of the water off. I then used my drying towel to finish off.
Curious now if the more expensive ones are any better though ?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

IMHO The performance of air dryers is dependant on how good the last stage product is. If beads it's easy to dry. I've used a side kick for a few years and love it. You pretty much can dry the whole car with it it takes a bit of time but I don't think a towel would be any quicker. 
As for cost. A mate has the Master blaster about four times the price of a side kick. It's an impressive machine really does work well but is it any better than this one, it's hard to tell. I'm sold on air drying.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Aletank said:


> i spent 10 mins on the car which got 90% of the water off. I then used my drying towel to finish off.


That sounds like a good way to do it and quite efficient time wise


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

I bought the Mrs one these types of blowers of Amazon over Xmas, she uses it for dog grooming, they certainly do blow a strong amount of air out and would definitely do the job of drying targeted areas with ease, unfortunately I've been told it's for indoor use only so it maybe a while before it is used to dry a car


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Some people just talk to there cars...


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

I purchased something very similar, great for wheels & gaps. But most the panels get patted dry then finished with the dryer


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Handy items to have especially if you have protection on to aid water slippage, fantastic for water traps and especially drying tyres for a dressing.

Must admit didn't use mine much on the cars but for motorbikes its a no brainer.

Thanks for sharing...:thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

james_death said:


> Handy items to have especially if you have protection on to aid water slippage, fantastic for water traps and especially drying tyres for a dressing.
> 
> Must admit didn't use mine much on the cars but for motorbikes its a no brainer.
> 
> Thanks for sharing...:thumb:


I'll mainly use it for gaps, crevices, engine bay, door mirrors etc but once the better weather kicks in and the CBR is brought out from hibernation it'll be used on it as well :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

this is on my list for next month


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

macca666 said:


> I'll mainly use it for gaps, crevices, engine bay, door mirrors etc but once the better weather kicks in and the CBR is brought out from hibernation it'll be used on it as well :thumb:


I think you are exactly right with the use, great for bikes overall and for vehicles it is easy move water around crevices and areas you can trace. Also very good for water trapped under badges on bonnets and tailgates and around fan jets etc.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Alfieharley1 said:


> this is on my list for next month


I said this last year and hesitated as to whether it was a good buy or should I spend more on a metrovac.

On first impression I wish I bought this last year and have no regrets buying a cheaper alternative :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have the same one and it's a godsend for when I'm starting a fresh full detail of the car. Had it 2yrs now with no issues.

For sealing alloys it's great as it'll speed up the drying of a prewashed alloy ready for application of a sealant.

For door shuts, grilles, mirrors and anywhere that water sits, this type of dryer is very good, noisy, but good value for money.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

@nbray67 I didn't think it was that loud. I watched a live video feed on instagram today from DW for the TDG review and they were using the metrovac and I was thinking it was a lot louder than the one I bought....


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

macca666 said:


> @nbray67 I didn't think it was that loud. I watched a live video feed on instagram today from DW for the TDG review and they were using the metrovac and I was thinking it was a lot louder than the one I bought....


I suppose it's doing quite a bit of work so the noise is probably attributed to that fact.

Slightly louder than our vacuum we use in the house though.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

My Sidekick is not loud when turned on, it is similar to a vacuum but it gets significantly more raucous when drying areas, especially wheels lugs. I pop a pair of ear defenders on because it can be quite piercing.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Is their a eBay link for this dryer.? 

Andy


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

+1...... anyone have a link for this dryer please ?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Me to, been looking for something like this.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

This is the one I bought folks. There's obviously loads on the bay of E with varying price. I took a gamble on this one and as I've said first impressions are very good :thumb:

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Adjusta...r-Blower-UK-/332008971457?txnId=1366363732014


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I was recently bought a metro vac Air Force blaster as a gift. Result. A really effective way to dry the car. Totally recommend getting the wheel dolly as well. Makes my old side kick redundant.


----------



## mokkaman (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi Guys,I use my titan wet n dry vac with blower.Isee it as one machine that does two jobs,rather than the other way round(two machines two jobs).The vacumm has plenty of blow power to dry all the nooks and crannies.And finally 29.99 from screwfix.IMO a win win all round.Cheers Andy.:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

One thing it's great at is blowing all the water out from engine bay if you've detailed it. Also on fiddly bits it will blow the engine dressing into all the nooks and crannies


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

love mine, 
I use a rinse aid (autosmart tango) then bring car inside to my garage, blow as much water off quickly and mainly on wheels, tyres, grills and gaps then finish with a good drying towel


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

I like the idea of touching the paint as little as possible to avoid scratching so an air dryer sounds good. Those pet ones are interesting but look cumbersome so I was wondering if anyone had used the blower function of a backpack vacuum cleaner. It would leave both hands free and the leads are usually very long. Downside is its not heated but doesn't seem like a big issue. Don't look too expensive either.
So... anyone tried one?


----------

